# Large lumps, difficult breathing, goop in the eyes



## AnnieeBanana (May 6, 2013)

Please help! Poor Marylin is going through some tough times. She's about 8 eight months old, she's my pet mouse and she doesn't live with any other mice.

It started about a week ago (monday), I noticed she was a little swollen in the belly area, but only for a few hours. Then she started to get lethargic, and didn't move a lot. Then the heavy breathing started a few days later and she wasn't moving around and just laying in her cage with her head down. I decided to go to the doctor on friday. He said it could be a respiratory infection, or maybe cancer. He gave me antibiotics which I have been (trying desperately) to make sure she eats. So hard to medicate such a little mouse. 
Since friday her attitude has perked up tremendously! She has been climbing things, and always up, and even running on her wheel. However, the breathing is still rough and now I have noticed lumps on both sides in her front "armpit" areas, and the underside of her neck has become lumpy and visibly bigger. Looks a little like a hamster which food in her cheeks from the front. And I have just notice tonight (sunday) that her eyes are getting goopy with reddish/brownish color. She doesn't eat or drink very much and her stool is getting sparse and a little watery...

Are these bumps cancer? Are they affecting her breathing?? I am scared they are going to make her miserable and slowly kill her, but I hate to put her down when her attitude is perking up so much. There are so many symptoms that I can't understand what is going on with her. :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The reddy brown discharge from the eyes is porphyrin, which mice produce when they are very stressed. The lumps I have seen once before, when I bred pet mice (not exhibition mice as I have now). I took that mouse to the vet about 8 hours or less after the lumps appeared (they weren't there when I went to bed, but were when I got up the next morning).

The vet took the mouse in to operate as she thought they would be abscesses. However she rang me not long later to say that she believed the mouse had leukaemia and could she have permission to euthanise it while it was still under anaesthetic. Nothing could be done to help the mouse so I agreed. I hate to say it, but it doesn't sound good for your doe going by my past experience.


----------

